# If you're brave enough to go to Camden...



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like Adventure Aquarium has a new frog exhibit for a few months.... 
Frogs | Adventure Aquarium | Camden, NJ

Doesn't look like there is anything TOOO out of the ordinary but some of the stuff they have is always cool to see in person (Pipa Pipa, etc)

I did notice they have the wrong picture up for leucomelas though, which kinda tempers my expectation for the exhibit haha

Side note: Did anyone happen to catch Frogs: A Chorus Of Colors at the natural history museum in NY?


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

I actually live right outside of Philly so I may check it out. I saw the Chorus of Colors in NYC, it was nice but nothing really out of the ordinary. I guess I was just expecting a little more from it. They have great waterfalls there though.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I went to the frog exhibition at the Museum of Natural History a couple years ago, and it was interesting, but not great. These exhibits aren't geared towards people like us who have more frog species in our living rooms than many zoos have. There was a pretty big setup with terribilis, azureus, leucomelas, and I think trivittatus. Living together in peace and harmony


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes I liked the big tank, a huge hex probably 5 feet wide they also had bastimentos and Santa Isabel in that tank too.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I would check it out Tom if I were a bit closer. I never get tired of seeing them.
Every time we go to a zoo or aquarium the frogs are usually my first stop, I just 
tell wifey to come back and get me in an hour or so.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Kim and I were talking about this the other day.Even if they are not at our expectations the sharks and other exhibits are pretty nice.The hippo exhibit is cool,but they will be under construction during part of the frog exhibits,so if you like the hippos too,you may want to make sure on the dates the hippos will be back which is posted somewhere on their website.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m afraid we`ve all become a bit jaded with dart frog exhibits, but I never get tired
of hearing people say DON`T TOUCH THEM THEY`LL KILL YOU!!!!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lou, every time I see those hippos they are taking a dump and shredding it with their tail in front of a bunch of people... very poor manners...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! I'll definitely try and head there in the spring.

I always try to catch A Chorus of Colors every year and I fail to do so. One day.....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Lou, every time I see those hippos they are taking a dump and shredding it with their tail in front of a bunch of people... very poor manners...


I was wondering why I don`t get invited to people`s home`s anymore.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

jacobi said:


> I went to the frog exhibition at the Museum of Natural History a couple years ago, and it was interesting, but not great. These exhibits aren't geared towards people like us who have more frog species in our living rooms than many zoos have. There was a pretty big setup with terribilis, azureus, leucomelas, and I think trivittatus. Living together in peace and harmony


Where`s the mermaid exhibit Jake?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

They're in the hands on exhibit, with the horseshoe crabs.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> Lou, every time I see those hippos they are taking a dump and shredding it with their tail in front of a bunch of people... very poor manners...



They do look like a water pig.I enjoy seeing them up that close even if they are pigish.




Enlightened Rogue said:


> I was wondering why I don`t get invited to people`s home`s anymore.



You can come over John,you just have to bring your own dump tank 

Oh and this is the classic "multiquote".Let me know when you're ready to move on to the next step.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I wonder if the frogs are "safe".  sorry just had to say that.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Can you recommend any place where I can rent a Glock before entering Camden?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah, like the title says if your brave enough


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*

A Chorus of Colors at the Adventure Aquarium Camden NJ..... YES I was brave enough to go to Camden!

I saw there was already a thread on this, but I wanted to create my own. I would like have a series of post to discuss a Chorus of Colors.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, A look at the Adventure Aquarium*

I stopped by the Adventure Aquarium today to check out a Chorus of Colors. Before we get into the frogs lets talk about the venue. Camden NJ has a bad reputation, I'm not going to argue that. However the Adventure Aquarium is far from what we perceive the city of Camden to be. The aquarium is located on the waterfront and offers a stunning view of The City of Brotherly Love. It sits a few blocks away from Rutgers University and next to South Jerseys most popular concert venue, oh an there is a big battle ship too. The area is VERY safe and family friendly. I highly recommend if your in the area, you at least give it a chance. 



- The pic attached is a view out of the window on the second floor.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, The Frogs*

I've seen other frog exhibits, and they often leave me disappointed. Too often do the exhibits only have six to eight tanks with only PDFs, Bull frogs, Firebelly toads and a Pacman, basically making it a glorified pet store display. To my surprise this exhibit was quite different. 

Although I'm sure I don't remember them all, here is what I can recall. 

Agalychnis callidryas - Red Eye Tree Frog
Bombina orientalis - Firebelly toad
Ceratobatrachus guentheri - Solomon Island Leaf Frog
Ceratophrys ornata - Argentine horned frog, aka Pacman frog
Dendrobates auratus
Dendrobates leucomelas
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'
Dendrobates tinctorius - Cobalt
Dendropsophus ebraccatus - Hourglass Tree Frog
Hyla leucophyllata - Clown Tree Frog
Nyctixalus pictus - Cinnamon Tree Frog
Oophaga pumilio - Strawberry Poison Dart Frog
Phyllobates terribilis - Golden Poison Dart Frog
Phyllomedusa sauvagii - Waxy Monkey Leaf Frog
Pipa pipa - Surinam toad
Pyxicephalus adspersus - African bullfrog
Rana catesbeiana - American bullfrog
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata - Reticulated poison frog
Theloderma corticale - Vietnamese Mossy Frog
Trachycephalus resinifictrix - Amazonian Milk Frogs


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, On Display*

Here is an example of one of the vivariums on display. This houses the Waxy Monkey Leaf Frog. 

Unlike exhibits of the past, A Chorus of Colors has natural looking vivariums with real plants. There also seems to be plenty of moss and cover to help keep the frogs from getting stressed. Most of the vivariums are quite spacious. With only two or three frogs per enclosure, the frogs don't seem to be over crowded. 

However there is one group of frogs, in one particular vivarium that my above statements couldn't be farther from....more on this later.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*

is this the same from AMNH?


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*

It's possible that it's the same as AMNH. But it seems the AMNH exhibit had frogs that I did not see at Camden.

AMNH website lists:
Smokey jungle frogs (Leptodactylus pentadactylus)
Mexican dumpy frogs (Pachymedusa dacnicolor)
Tomato frogs (Dyscophus antongilii)
White-lipped bright-eyed frogs (Boophis albilabris)
Smooth-sided toads (Rhaebo guttatus)
Borneo eared frogs (Polypedates otilophus)


I did not see any of these present in Camden.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*

It is an exhibit designed by Clyde Peeling in PA. The frogs don't usually travel with the exhibit, at least for the AMNH they added a lot of their own frogs. I think Clyde has a few on tour.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*

pumilio secrete venom?!


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, On Display*

Here is a few more pics from the exhibit.

The Bull Frogs were kind of small, the ones in my back yard pond are twice the size of these. But you have to remember half the people who see these live in the city and have never seen a frog this size before.

They had a tadpole tank near the adults, explaining the process of metamorphosis.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*



Cole said:


> A Chorus of Colors at the Adventure Aquarium Camden NJ..... YES I was brave enough to go to Camden!
> 
> I saw there was already a thread on this, but I wanted to create my own. I would like have a series of post to discuss a Chorus of Colors.


No need to create your own thread with the same topic. Threads merged.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: A Chorus of Colors, Camden NJ*



cml1287 said:


> pumilio secrete venom?!


A surprise to me to, LOL!

I think thats some marketings guys attempt to make them scary and exciting.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

*A Chorus of Colors, PDF exhibit*

Here are some pics of the PDF exhibit. It is a mixed exhibit which seems to be pretty standard in zoos and aquariums. I realize that is typically frowned upon around here, and I completely understand why.

Some things I noticed:
- the exhibit seemed over crowded
- there was no leaf litter, or good hiding spots
- the frogs seemed very active, much more so then my own.
- the D. Azureus are all huge, the biggest I've ever seen.


----------

